# Whitefield's Sermon, "What think ye of Christ?"



## Timmay (Dec 16, 2015)

Today in Colonial Williamsburg at Bruton Parish Church, George Whitefield's sermon, "What think ye of Christ?" was read. On Dec 16, 1739 (I think) Whitefield preached his only sermon at this church. It's a great sermon, amazingly reflective and practical of and for today's culture. Providentially my own pastor sat in the pew in front of us, and made the remark that despite Whitefield's (and this actor's) oratory skills, it is the Holy Spirit that convicts. We guesstimated that probably 2/3 of the people present were not believers, but yet the seed was now planted through a merely historical reading/acting of a Gospel centered sermon. Sadly, one lady quipped "What does this have to do with the gospel?" and yet Mr. Whitefield's primary premises all sought to explain the Gospel from different angles. Pray for our culture, and the use of Church History to help engage our culture with the Gospel. 

Sermon link: http://www.ccel.org/ccel/whitefield/sermons.xxvi.html








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Dec 16, 2015)

Love the hair, 

Did Whitefield wear a judges wig all the time? 
Was it common to wear it just "out and about"


----------



## carygephart (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh that we could all have the evangelistic passion of Whitefield. I am personally inspired by his open-air preaching. I'd like to visit the church where he is buried under the pulpit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmay (Dec 16, 2015)

Good question Johnny. I think it was the thing for ministers to do at the time. Jonathan Edwards seemed to wear one as well. I hope to read the two volume set on Whitefield by Dallimore soon. Hopefully he address it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

